# Proxy



## THE_HELL (27. Juli 2013)

Ist es möglich einen Proxy-/DNS-Server, dessen MAC in der FritzBox freigeschaltet ist, zu erstellen und dann mit anderen Geräten, die nicht in der FritzBox freigeschaltet sind, über diesen Server ins Internet zu gehen?

Also etwa so:

Internet <--> FritzBox <--> Proxy <--> Endgerät

Oder müssen die MACs der Endgeräte in der FritzBox erlaubt sein, damit sie das interne Netz nutzen können.


----------



## sheel (27. Juli 2013)

Hi

Mac-Sperren gelten im Allgemeinen für alles,
wenn es keine detaillierteren Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt.
Also ohne passende Mac überhaupt keine Verbindung.


----------



## hendl (28. Juli 2013)

Hi
Du könntest auf dem Proxy PC einen ssh Server installieren und dan per diesem ins Internet gehen.
Hier mal ein Bsp

Lg hendl


----------



## deepthroat (29. Juli 2013)

Hi.

Du müßtest auf dem Proxy PC lediglich IP Masquerading (sprich: NAT-ting) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_masquerading einrichten.

Statt IP Masq. könntest du auf dem Proxy PC auch nur für bestimmte Dienste  bzw. Protokolle einen Proxy Dienst, z.B. für HTTP privoxy, squid o.ä., installieren.

Der Proxy PC müßte allerdings in jedem Fall mind. 2 Netwerkkarten (egal ob kabelgebunden und/oder wireless) besitzen (dual-homed host), d.h. das/die Endgerät(e) müssen in einem eigenen Netz sein.


----------



## Twinsetter (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo the Hell,

der FB ist es eigentlich so ziemlich egal was im internen Netz passiert. Gesperrte bzw. eingeschränkte MAC's können halt nur nicht nach draußen in die große weite Welt. Ausnahme ist das WLAN da kannst Du in der FB festlegen wer sich verbinden darf und wer nicht, wenn Du den entsprechenden Haken setzt.

Warum muß auf dem Proxy NAT eingerichtet werden - ist eigentlich nicht not wendig. Das ist doch eigentenlich Sinn und Zweck eines Proxy's zum einen nur bestimmte Datenpakete durchzulassen (z.B. HTTP, FTP etc.) und zum anderen auch nur bestimmten Rechnern den Zugriff zu erlauben. Die FB sieht die Endgeräte hinter dem Proxy eh nicht sondern nur den Proxy selbst - ist ja auch Sinn und Zweck eines solchen (hier nachzulesen http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_(Rechnernetz)). 
Was hast Du überhaupt vor? Ich denke, daß für privat ein Proxy nicht unbedingt erforderlich ist. Wenn Du Zugriffsbeschränkungen haben willst, dann kannst Du das auch in der FB erledigen.

Gruß Twinsetter


----------

